# Wer zockt noch Dirt3 online?



## AchtBit (8. April 2013)

hi,

ja, wer hat lust mit zu Jammen? Vachtbit jammt mit 

greetz 8


----------



## Robonator (8. April 2013)

Bei Dirt 3 würd ich maximal die Rallys mitzocken, die normalen Rennen sind mir zu langweilig


----------



## ak1504 (8. April 2013)

Ich würd gern mal den anderen MP Mode fahren aber da zockt nie einer... Alle immer nur Jam Session


----------



## AchtBit (8. April 2013)

Doch doch, die gemischte Pro Sessions ist jeden Tag am laufen. Meistens gegen abend. @Robo, die normalen Rennen sind doch voll geil. Besonders wenn die Session voll ist, hast mit den richtigen Einstellungen ein krasses Rallycross Gemetzel. Man kann ja den Spass genau richtig einstellen. 

Also ich bin heut abend ab 8uhr drinne. Wer lust hat, kann mitmachen. 

Einfach nur eure Nicks hier posten.

gruss 8


----------



## Psychopath (10. April 2013)

ich bin nach langer, langer pause  auch wieder im onlinemodus....
(habe mir sogar das monte carlo-pack, gegönnt )
finde nur die rennen und gymkhana cool, die anderen party-mods sehe ich als langweilig an....

grüße
psychopath


----------



## meckswell (23. April 2013)

Vachtbit .. ach du bist das. 

Ich fahr fast jeden Tag, meist immer Pro - Solo - Wettbewerbe. Jam nur, wenn in Pro nix los is.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Mai 2013)

Ja hier, ich check mich jetzt ein. Ich mag aber eher die Jams, weil mich die Warterei (je weniger Teilnehmer, desto mehr Sek.) vor Disziplin, Strecke und Autowahl, total nervt. Wenn nur einer mit mir spielt gehts, weil ein Veto für Disziplin und Strecke den Count Down abwürgt. Nur bei den Autos gehts nicht.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Juni 2013)

...so Drossel ist wieder frei....auf zu neuen Colin Mac Dreck 3 Jamms.... extreme HW User sind immer willkommen


----------



## Edgecution (1. Juni 2013)

Spielen das noch viele online?


----------



## AchtBit (3. Juni 2013)

Ja. 24/7 Zocken. Sind noch viele Pl. im Server und massig Newbies kommen und gehen. Schwierig zu sagen ob das Cheater, Bubi Gangs(mittelmässige Gamer die ein neues Profil erstellt haben und als Gang versuchen andere Player zu schikaniern) oder echte Newbies.  Die Besten zocken noch immer fast täglich. Mit Besten meine ich, die digitalen Colin Mc Blocks, die schon 200.000 km rundergespult haben und ohne zu Cheaten, in den weltweiten Top 10 Rankings, wohlgemerkt bei allen Disziplinen,Strecken u. Etappen, auftauchen. Einer hat unglaubliche 16800 Jam Sessions am Buckel. Mir recht jedenfalls my Friend 'Wormy' , das ist so einer von denen. Wenn ich mir einbilde, das war die schnellst mögliche Zeit, dann zeigt mir Wormys Ghost wies 15-20sek schneller geht. Von denen reicht echt 1er als Freund. Und er hat ne Schwäche. Im Driften hab ich mir alle seine 1. Plätze gekrallt. Driften liegt mir irgendwie besonder gut. Wie ner Waschmaschine der Schleudergang


----------

